# Looking for specific flavours



## BilaalE (28/7/22)

Good day

Looking for two types of juices. Maybe someone here knows where I can find it

1. A fireball flavour (similar) to those cinnamon jaw breaker sweets

2. A wicks chappie flavour

I know many years ago there used to be these available but cant seem to find them now

Any idea which brand and which vendor stocks these or something similar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/22)

When it comes to Wicks bubblegum it is one of the easiest and accurate recipes to DIY. 

If you don't want to do DIY then I would suggest that you contact @ivc_mixer by PM on the forum. He could easily mix some up for you if he doesn't already sell it. His juices are well respected and his prices and service are excellent.

Here is a link to the juices he makes :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/official-juice-list.74345/#post-942380

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/22)

BilaalE said:


> Good day
> 
> Looking for two types of juices. Maybe someone here knows where I can find it
> 
> ...


I have both of these in my arsenal. You're more than welcome to contact me and I will be able to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/7/22)

@JacoF for the fireball. Only one I've tasted. Not my kind of vape, but it's accurate. @ivc_mixer stuff also always on point

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

